# Train vs Tornado



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

A big file (almost 10mb) but very interesting! As close as I ever want to be to a train wreck!!!










*Train vs Tornado*


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Holy smoke! I assume wind caused the derailment. I wonder what was in that tank car...


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,
Thanks for the interesting film clip.
Just my opinion but it looks fake.
Later
Rick Marty


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

It is real; occurred a couple of years ago in Ohio, I think. The tank car was an acid I believe, but it did not leak.


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

Northern Illinois, not Ohio. Check the TRAINS forum. 
Art


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Had one in KS back in the early 80s that derailed the whole train. 100 Emty coal cars layed over like dominoes. later RJD


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Very few trees with leaves on them and snow in the ditches still. Must have been an early spring storm? 

Chas


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone know where and when this happened. It looks like a UP locomotive with an event camera in the nose. Where in IL and on what line?
Thanks


----------



## UK_Pete (May 13, 2009)

*
The following information was presented along with the video on YouTube: H.T.H.
Pete.
*


PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO/ROMEOVILLE IL
330 PM CST TUE JAN 08 2008

...BOONE AND MCHENRY COUNTY TORNADO...

A TORNADO STRUCK NORTHERN BOONE AND NORTHWEST MCHENRY COUNTIES MONDAY AFTERNOON. NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE METEOROLOGISTS SURVEYED THE DAMAGE TODAY. THE TORNADO WAS RATED EF3 ON THE ENHANCED FUJITA SCALE WITH MAXIMUM WINDS OF 136 TO 165 MPH. THE TORNADO HAD A PATH LENGTH OF 13.2 MILES AND A MAXIMUM WIDTH OF AROUND 100 YARDS. THE TORNADO STARTED AT 330 PM ABOUT 1.2 MILES NORTH OF POPLAR GROVE IN BOONE COUNTY AND ENDED AT 348 PM ABOUT 3.2 MILES NORTH NORTHEAST OF HARVARD IN MCHENRY COUNTY. THERE WERE FOUR INJURIES IN BOONE COUNTY AND ONE IN MCHENRY COUNTY.

THE FIRST SIGNS OF DAMAGE WERE AT QUAIL TRAP ROAD JUST EAST OF POPLAR GROVE ROAD WHERE TREES WERE DAMAGED AND SECTIONS OF ROOFING WERE REMOVED FROM A SHED. THE TORNADO INTENSIFIED TO EF2 INTENSITY AT EDWARDS APPLE ORCHARD ON CENTERVILLE ROAD. A LARGE BARN WAS DESTROYED AND OTHER BUILDINGS WERE SEVERELY DAMAGED. LARGE TREES WERE SNAPPED OR UPROOTED. THE TORNADO REACHED ITS MAXIMUM INTENSITY OF EF3 AT THE NORTHEAST CORNER OF CENTERVILLE ROAD AND BEAVERTON ROAD. A TWO STORY FARM HOUSE AND GARAGE WERE LEVELED AND LARGE TREES WERE STRIPPED OF ALL BRANCHES. THE TORNADO WAS ABOUT 100 YARDS WIDE THROUGH THIS AREA.

THE TORNADO CONTINUED EAST NORTHEAST ACROSS STIMES ROAD AND EVENTUALLY CROSSED THE MCHENRY-BOONE COUNTY LINE NEAR HUNTER ROAD. MOST OF THE DAMAGE THROUGH THIS PART OF THE TORNADO PATH WAS EF1...THOUGH IT WEAKENED TO EF0 NEAR THE COUNTY LINE. THERE WAS DAMAGE TO TREES...POWER LINES...BARNS...AND SHEDS. A FEW FARM HOUSES HAD SHINGLES OR SMALL SECTIONS OF ROOF DAMAGED.

THE TORNADO THEN CROSSED THE BOONE/MCHENRY COUNTY LINE AS A WEAK EF0 TORNADO WITH JUST MINOR TREE DAMAGE AT THIS POINT. IT CROSSED HUNTER ROAD AND CONTINUED TO TRACK NORTHEAST ACROSS RYAN ROAD AS AN EF0 AND CAUSED MAINLY MINOR TREE DAMAGE. IT CROSSED WHITE OAKS ROAD THEN IT UPROOTED A HARDWOOD TREE AND SNAPPED OFF PINE TREES AT THEIR BASE ALONG MAXON ROAD. THIS DAMAGE CONTINUED TO BE EF0 DAMAGE WITH WINDS ESTIMATED TO BE BETWEEN 75 AND 80 MPH. THE TORNADO INTENSIFIED AS IT MOVED TOWARD THE TOWN OF LAWRENCE...WHERE IT PRODUCED THE WORST DAMAGE IN MCHENRY COUNTY. SIGNIFICANT DAMAGE OCCURRED IN THE TOWN OF LAWRENCE...PARTICULARLY AT A HOUSE THAT HAD MORE THAN HALF OF ITS ROOF RIPPED OFF AND GARAGE BLOWN OUT.

THE TORNADO THEN MOVED ACROSS THE CHICAGO AND NORTHWESTERN RAILROAD WHERE IT BLEW 12 RAILROAD FREIGHT CARS OFF THE TRACK. THE TRAIN WAS MOVING AT THE TIME THE TORNADO HIT IT...SO AS THE MAIN ENGINE STOPPED...THE REMAINING CARS ON THE TRACK CONTINUED ALONG IT AND SLAMMED INTO THE FRONT PART OF THE TRAIN. THIS CAUSED A FEW MORE CARS TO DERAIL...INCLUDING ONE CONTAINING HAZARDOUS MATERIALS THAT CAUSED THE EVACUATION OF THE TOWN OF LAWRENCE. THE DAMAGE IN LAWRENCE WAS RATED AS EF2 WITH WINDS UP TO 110 MPH.

AS THE TORNADO MOVED EAST OF LAWRENCE IT ONCE AGAIN STARTED TO WEAKEN WITH SOME TREE DAMAGE AND SHINGLES OFF OF A FEW HOUSES ON THE NORTHEAST SIDE OF TOWN. IT THEN RAN ALONG OAK GROVE ROAD FOR A STRETCH WHERE IT PRODUCED EF1 DAMAGE WITH A HARDWOOD TREE SNAPPED AT ITS BASE AND KNOCKED OVER AN OLD...WEAKLY STRUCTURED BARN WITH ESTIMATED WINDS AROUND 100 MPH. IT THEN HEADED ACROSS FARM FIELDS AND HEADED FOR HWY 14 WHERE IT DAMAGED A METAL BARN AND SHEARED A FEW TREES. AS IT CROSSED HIGHWAY 14 IT FLIPPED A SEMI-TRAILER AND INJURED THE DRIVER AT A TRUCK STOP WEIGH STATION. IT CONTINUED ACROSS OAK GROVE ROAD WHERE IT LIFTED. NO FURTHER DAMAGE WAS FOUND ON UP TO THE WISCONSIN BORDER. THE MAXIMUM WIDTH OF THE TORNADO IN MCHENRY COUNTY WAS AROUND 50 YARDS.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

There's no way that so called tornado ripped thru Northern Illinois on Jan. 8 2009 as we had one of the coldest, snowiest winters on record. I work outside in the No. Il. area and my time book showes that we didn't work that week because of sub-zero weather and heavy snows.

Here's what the NWS archives show for a headline...*Snow Friday and Again Friday Night... then Bitter Cold Next Week Tuesday through Thursday* _2009-01-08_ 
The last tornado that came thru that area was on 6/19 with winds of 75 mph as the NWS shows here...Rockford/McHenry Co. Storms

The CN ethanol train that derailed that day happened in the evening and had nothing to do with the tornado that happened about 1-1/2 hours before...CN Train derails

So though the video may be real the story is false.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck

You might want to check the year on that report.

PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO/ROMEOVILLE IL
330 PM CST TUE JAN 08 *2008*


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like a UP locomotive with an event camera in the nose.Are these cameras standard equipment now? Does it have anything to do with the elimination of the caboose and no one riding the rear of the train?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this NOAA web site for the info:

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=20080107tor

It was REAL and was on January 9, 2008


Edit: Second to last photo (before the weather radar images) shows the derailed train in the very upper portion.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 09 Jul 2009 04:35 PM 
It looks like a UP locomotive with an event camera in the nose.Are these cameras standard equipment now? Does it have anything to do with the elimination of the caboose and no one riding the rear of the train? 

They are getting to be standard on all engines... I can't say they are in ALL engines yet, but the RRs are using them to help in lawsuits caused by grade crossing accidents. There is sound, but the mic is on the outside of the cab (usually in some compartment below it for easy access) so as to not pick up the voices of the Engineer and Conductor (Unions fought hard for that I hear!), but they do pick up the sounds of the bell and horn to verify their use before an accident. Obviously on this train the camera on the trailing engine of the lead set (facing backwards) was running and recorded the incident.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. That's sorta like how it looks around the SDRR at times. Not so much the rain and stuff, but the end result is about the same...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Semper. As I'm not a dismal guy, I don't know these things.









Now.... the sixty-four thousand dollar questions...

Where were JJ and Stan on January 9, 2008???







And which one had the Train Engineer?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 09 Jul 2009 08:51 PM 
Thanks Semper. As I'm not a dismal guy, I don't know these things.









Now.... the sixty-four thousand dollar questions...

Where were JJ and Stan on January 9, 2008???







And which one had the Train Engineer?










ACK!







I THINK I WAS JUST INSULTED!









You really know how to hurt a guy! !!!!!!












Don't worry, though... I NEVER get "even"...














I *ALWAYS* get _*AHEAD*_!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 09 Jul 2009 09:02 PM 
I *ALWAYS* get _*AHEAD*_!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a bunch of photos on Flickr including of the UP covered hopper and the bridge itself.


----------

